# thinkin of goin darkside



## wfocf (Mar 8, 2012)

hey guys lookin at gettin 2011 xmr kinda wantin some pros an cons this will be first can-am i have bought.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

do it!!!! lol id do it thats for sure even though i love my brute!!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

The XMR is a good bike, but just like errything else in the atv world it'll have its share of issues too. I'm not here to bash on the xmr, just give my .02 of what I KNOW about these bikes. 

First and foremost, the price of that machine. IMHO, they are over priced. For example....if your to buy a can am outlander and build it up the same as what the xmr is, you'll come out cheaper. Sure you'll get the wheels, tires, air ride suspension (that ill address in a min), stealth snorks, clutch set up and everything done to this bike and save you a bunch of time and hassle. So I'd say that choices is yours. 
Stealth snorks: its all good until you get close to the pod area on the handle bars. Personally I lake to see my snorks and have that piece of mind knowing how deep I can literally take it. 
Clutching: from what I know about this system...its not too bad as long as your not pinning it to win it in a hole. The clutch weights normally are changed out to renegade stock weights to get better "belt pinch" while under extreme conditions. Also look at changing to a 650 helix. This will allow for more low end torque and give you more power. 
The suspension: this is a night mare of an issue for can am. The air ride system sucks balls. There have been recalls for air lines and pump leaks. Yeah you have an air compressor on board. It's not only to air up your tires, its also for your ride height adaptability and comfort. Guess what happens when you get a hole in a air line or pump goes out? Yeah...your cruising on the bottom end setting and tires are dragging the fenders. Not to mention the shocks have NO air in them causing them to bottom out as well. Best solution to this, remove the air system completely...install adjustable elka shocks and ride on. 
No, I don't own a xmr. I have several friends that have and I have done some work on those bikes. Would I consider buying one? Sure, if the price is right knowing what ill have to do to get it the way I want it. I hope all this helps and didn't turn you away from buying what your looking at. 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## wfocf (Mar 8, 2012)

well its used got 521 miles i forget the hours i can get it for 5k with brute trade in.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

If I were to get a stock can am, that would be my choice. The air shocks and power steering would be very nice. But it depends if you want a long quad like that, there pretty big that also comes with no wheelies(depends on mods...) no water wheelies etc. But that longer chassis will help you in the mud also.

the downsides of can ams? I don't know about others but I hate there trailing arm set up, id rather take A-arms and replace more bushings anyday. you can barely lift them, even with after market axles and a bracket lift (Had RDC 2nd gen, it jammed shocks and allowed for NO suspension) the ground clearance is minimal compared to other machines. And as we all know ground clearance is very important, it's one of the main reasons other then price why I don't have a can am.

Speaking of price, Depending if your into heavy modding or not the dollar for dollar difference is in the brutes favour. I had this same dilemma last summer of going to can am, I thought of how much it was going to cost me to set up a can am like mine and I was looking at spending 4-5k + my brute for a similar set up. Then I ended up looking into a BBK for the brute, and im glad I went with it. I spent 1500-2000 for the BBK and it will smoke any stock 800, maybe even the new 1000 I havent ridden with one yet.

But, if your not into heavy modding but still wanna mud and have basically no maintenance, Can am/XMR is probably a good idea for you.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

only downfall i can vouch for on the XMR... WILL NOT WATER WHEELIE AT ALL>>> without clutch work. the stock clutch is designed to keep all four tires on the ground.. other than that, the previous post say the rest. Good Luck no matter what u decide..


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Both my bud's XMR & my max have zero problems wheeling. On the stock tires mine would stand up on flat ground in low range, still can now but have to use some body english. Pops right up in the water any time I whack it; only clutching change is the 650 helix(mo better than red spring I had tried before). - Same for his XMR, maybe slightly harder to stand up in water due to the skinny backs vs my wide law2's. HIs will really stand up on solid ground now with the CVTech, but would do so before provided the right surface for traction. 

Stock clutch on my max(less aggressive clutch than the XMR) - 










XMR on stock clutching(when this was taken):













His has something like 2k miles/250hrs on it now, zero problems out of the air-ride. Mine has around 50hrs and has been fine as well. 

The XMR has renegade weights in the clutch stock. That is the only clutching change from any other outty. - IMO that's a "catch 22" situation, as the lighter weights = less belt pinch, and less total shift out rpm(thus part of the speed limitation for an mr). The plus side is they also engage at a higher rpm against the 30's, thus allowing the bike to take off a little better with the tires. I like my current set-up better than the stock XMR; regular outty primary/weights & the 650 helix. - All that said, the stock can-am primary sucks over-all and a CVTech or QSC makes a big difference in all-around performance.


----------



## wfocf (Mar 8, 2012)

sounds like the xmr will have a new home should now something by mid day sat if it all works out right .


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

The quality of can am is a lot nicer than kawi/suzuki/yamaha IMO. It's on par with honda. All parts fit well and everything is just 'nice'.

You get what you pay for, and thats for sure. I say this all the time but I was going to either get a 2012 brute in camo or a 2012 renegade 1000 base. The brute was 9912, the renegade 10449, I know you said you are getting a deal...just saying. Bikes aren't cheap anymore!

I personally don't like the XMR, I would get an outty and do it up myself. Just preference but I don't like or need the max frame. Just me and my riding style! BTW they wheelie just as easy as the rest!


----------



## M-lucero (Jan 2, 2012)

wfocf said:


> well its used got 521 miles i forget the hours i can get it for 5k with brute trade in.


Where do u get 5k donut trade in haha?


----------

